# Pedigree dog food.



## Greenling (Jan 22, 2016)

So again keeping with the cheap theme I currently have lab blocks from kaytee and after reading what I read on them they are going into the garbage.

However I was told cheap pedigree dog food with no dyes works great for breeding feeders and its dirt cheap and after reading the ingredients ( mostly grain some meat ) I can't see any issues with it any thoughts from more experienced people?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

most people use complete dog food of some sort.Pig nuts are also popular and might be worth exploring as an inexpensive option.


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

I feed Vitalin working dog muesli (as recommend on this forum) which I buy 15kg for £11.99. I then add mixed bird seed and supplement with veg and proteins now and then.

I scatter the food too so they forage for it. They love it.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Pedigree is 21% protein and 10% fat. That's pretty high fat for most mice, but you might be okay. If they get greasy coats, you'll have to add some oats to the diet to even it out. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the Kaytee lab blocks if those are the lab blocks you have available. I'd suggest Native Earth instead, but there is zero reason to throw away perfectly good Kaytee blocks.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

id use it as part of a mix, not sure how well it will work as the only food.
I use to use Vitalin working dog muesli in my mix but stopped as the bags I got from the only place here that sold it kept having bugs in them. Im using shepherds choice now and its working out a bit cheaper at £9.50 for 15kg.
I add to that rolled oats and wild bird seed


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

NexivRed said:


> I feed Vitalin working dog muesli (as recommend on this forum) which I buy 15kg for £11.99. I then add mixed bird seed and supplement with veg and proteins now and then.





PPVallhunds said:


> I use to use Vitalin working dog muesli in my mix [...] I add to that rolled oats and wild bird seed


What proportions do/ did you use with the Vitalin? I can get it very easily from around the corner.


----------

